# Grinding meat and bones



## isabellak

I don't plan to do this very often, but I need a feeding plan for when I board Lily. While the place that I would board is OKAY with raw (they actually feed their dog Primal), I can tell that they are not completely comfortable with Prey Model. And quite frankly, for the very few times I'll need to do this, I don't mind coming up with an alternative plan. 

I don't have a meat grinder, but I do have a meat grinder attachment for my KitchenAid. Has anyone used that to grind meat and soft bone? Would it be okay for me to grind her daily allotment of meat - lets say beef, pork or chicken and add her daily allotment of bone (say, chicken wings) and organ??

I guess if I need to buy a meat grinder, I will, but if I can get away with using the KitchenAid that would be great.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## chowder

When I was researching grinders for Chelsy, I checked into getting an attachment for my Kitchenaid. Everything I read said that the Kitchenaid grinder attachment had plastic parts and did not hold up well at all (just for regular items, not even considering bones). 

We researched grinders to death (like we do everything else!) and ended up with an extremely heavy duty one, but it is the only one that still keeps its warrantee if you grind bones. We originally bought one for $100 because everyone said it would work fine on bones, but it died with the first chicken I put thru it. We ended up with a Weston but it was pricey. I justified it with the savings in vet bills.

Now......I have read that people have done just fine with smaller $100 ones from Cabella's or Northern. I just didn't have luck with one like that.


----------



## isabellak

Thanks Chowder...I'm almost afraid to ask...what did you end purchasing and how much?
What is a typical grind mix for you?


----------



## RaisingWolves

I bought a heavy duty grinder from Northern Tool Co. I think I spent $400 on mine.


----------



## chowder

isabellak said:


> Thanks Chowder...I'm almost afraid to ask...what did you end purchasing and how much?
> What is a typical grind mix for you?


I got a Weston #22 which was rated the best by all the raw dog food people who grind for their dogs ( and believe me, I read every site out there before spending that kind of money!!). It is all solid stainless steel and I can just chunk all the parts in the dishwasher. I can also get different size grinding plates and make a really big grind or a really small grind. It is guaranteed even with bones. I got it the cheapest thru Amazon for $469 ..... at the time it was from Buy.com

Amazon.com: Used and New: Weston Pro Series #22 Food Grinder 1HP

I was afraid it would be huge, but it only takes up about as much room as my kitchenaid on the counter. It is EXTREMELY heavy so it's not something you want to move up and down often. So far I've chunked in whole chickens and turkey necks and it just gobbles them up. (HAHA). You should see the dogs are chicken grinding day.....they line up in the kitchen and hope that chicken comes flying their way!!

Usually I buy chicken quarters because they are the cheapest. But when I get whole chickens, I just grind the whole birds together (guts and all) and don't really worry about bone proportions. I figure it's like the dogs just eating a whole chicken. So far they do great on that kind of a grind. Sometimes I can get turkey necks and I grind them separate since they are more boney. You have to cut the bird into portions that will fit in the grinder chute, but I use a kitchen shears and can make short work of a whole chicken. With the largest grinding plate, the bones come out in pieces about the size of large kibble so the dogs still have to crunch on them but Chelsy can get them down. 

Just ask if you have any more questions. It was a HUGE purchase for us so we spent a lot of time checking them out.


----------



## isabellak

Ouch...That looks like a great machine, but for the amount of time I plan to use it, I just can't justify that cost. I did find the Northern Industrial #12 grinder for $129.99 - no where near as heavy duty, but maybe it would serve the purpose.

Amazon.com: Northern Industrial #12 Electric Meat Grinder: Kitchen & Dining


----------



## Kofismom

I purchased a Sam Baere. You might want to check them out. I believe it was under $200. It does a great job on chicken bones. I only use it when I'm boarding her now. It's easy to clean and doesn't take up too much space.
Hope this helps.


----------



## isabellak

Thanks Kofismom. I found this and it looks like it will do the trick: SB-500 #10/12 Grinder + Extra Blades


----------



## chowder

I"ve heard good things about both the Sam Baere and the Northern so I would go for those if I were doing only a small amount of grinding. I just don't have any personal experience with them.


----------



## isabellak

Thanks everyone. I'm going to order the Sam Baere. I will report back once I've had a chance to use.


----------



## Kofismom

isabellak said:


> Thanks Kofismom. I found this and it looks like it will do the trick: SB-500 #10/12 Grinder + Extra Blades


That's the one that I have. I had to send my Northern back because it kept hanging up and I was continually having to reverse it. I haven't had that problem with the SB.


----------



## isabellak

Awesome. Thanks!


----------



## TuckersMom

isabellak said:


> Thanks everyone. I'm going to order the Sam Baere. I will report back once I've had a chance to use.


I look forward to hearing how you like it. I'd like to get one too! :smile:


----------



## G_slave01

ummm if you were grinding bones on a regular basis a heavy duty grinder would be key but....i think you mentioned this was just a solution to feeding when Lily was being boarded. i'm still fairly new to raw but couldn't you use your kitchenaide to grind the meat and orgain and then add a supplement or ground egg shells for the calcium? is there a reason this wouldn't be a good idea? it seems alot more cost effective then buying an expensive grinder that you only plan to use once in a while. I will likely also have this issue to deal with so i hope someone answers (i'm always late to the party because of my time zone!)


----------



## KittyKat

G_slave01 said:


> ummm if you were grinding bones on a regular basis a heavy duty grinder would be key but....i think you mentioned this was just a solution to feeding when Lily was being boarded. i'm still fairly new to raw but couldn't you use your kitchenaide to grind the meat and orgain and then add a supplement or ground egg shells for the calcium? is there a reason this wouldn't be a good idea? it seems alot more cost effective then buying an expensive grinder that you only plan to use once in a while. I will likely also have this issue to deal with so i hope someone answers (i'm always late to the party because of my time zone!)


I wonder this too... or why not buy pre-packaged raw for when you are away?


----------



## TuckersMom

Kofismom said:


> That's the one that I have. I had to send my Northern back because it kept hanging up and I was continually having to reverse it. I haven't had that problem with the SB.


 Do you use yours on a regular basis or just once in a while? I want to use one on a regular basis and am wondering if this one will stand up to the use. I'm hoping so because I don't want to pay almost $400.
Thanks! :smile:


----------



## isabellak

I'm far from an expert here, but here is my reasoning for grinding the bones vs. using a supplement: it's not just about the calcium, the bones provide a way of keeping Lily's stool solid. Of course, the assumption is that eating ground bones has the same affect as eating bones that are whole. Please jump in if I'm wrong about this. Lily has a sensitive stomach and several boneless meals in a row will give her soft stool/diarrhea. 

As far as pre-packaged, that wouldn't be a bad option, but again there are lots of ingredients in those mixes that she would have to adjust to - all kinds of veggies that she is not used to digesting. I'm okay with spending $139 for a decent grinder. If it does the job for these occasions, it will be well worth it. I wouldn't spend $400, though, because i just won't use it enough.


----------



## Kofismom

TukersMom,
I bought it to use on a regular basis when I first began to feed raw. I ground everything in the beginning with the exception of chicken backs, which I used the cleaver on before feeding.
I can't remember if I ever tried to grind anything besides chicken bones, but the grinder handled those quite well. I think I did try turkey necks, which were quite hard, but I only had a few that I ground along with some chicken pieces.
Gradually, I got braver and moved on to giving her miscut breasts, the whole backs, pork ribs, lamb ribs, etc. 
I only grind now when I'm boarding her. I prefer to grind my own instead of buying prepackaged because I know what I'm adding to the mix.
I really can't say how well this will stand up to heavy use. I do remember reading positive reviews. 
I didn't have the space or the finances to purchase a heavy duty commercial grinder. I'm so glad that I didn't, since whole pieces are so much better to feed.
Hope you find one that fills your needs.


----------



## bumblegoat

I use some bone meal, and it keeps the stool firm, just like regular bones. In fact, the reason I use it is to keep my dog's stool firm when I use meals with a low bone content.


----------



## TuckersMom

Kofismom said:


> TukersMom,
> I bought it to use on a regular basis when I first began to feed raw. I ground everything in the beginning with the exception of chicken backs, which I used the cleaver on before feeding.
> I can't remember if I ever tried to grind anything besides chicken bones, but the grinder handled those quite well. I think I did try turkey necks, which were quite hard, but I only had a few that I ground along with some chicken pieces.
> Gradually, I got braver and moved on to giving her miscut breasts, the whole backs, pork ribs, lamb ribs, etc.
> I only grind now when I'm boarding her. I prefer to grind my own instead of buying prepackaged because I know what I'm adding to the mix.
> I really can't say how well this will stand up to heavy use. I do remember reading positive reviews.
> I didn't have the space or the finances to purchase a heavy duty commercial grinder. I'm so glad that I didn't, since whole pieces are so much better to feed.
> Hope you find one that fills your needs.


 HA! My thinking is the same as yours used to be! I'm still somewhat afraid of a bone getting stuck in Tucker's throat, so I want to grind most of the ones I give him. I know whole pieces are better, but I'm not entirely there yet in practice. I think ground up bones would be better than just a bone now and then :smile:


----------



## TuckersMom

bumblegoat said:


> I use some bone meal, and it keeps the stool firm, just like regular bones. In fact, the reason I use it is to keep my dog's stool firm when I use meals with a low bone content.


 Oh, please tell me more about bone meal. Is it just ground up bone and nothing else?


----------



## G_slave01

isabellak said:


> I'm far from an expert here, but here is my reasoning for grinding the bones vs. using a supplement: it's not just about the calcium, the bones provide a way of keeping Lily's stool solid. Of course, the assumption is that eating ground bones has the same affect as eating bones that are whole. Please jump in if I'm wrong about this. Lily has a sensitive stomach and several boneless meals in a row will give her soft stool/diarrhea.


I hear you. Calcium will firm the stool. Too much calcium can lead to constipation (in humans as well). Before I was comfortable with whole bones, we started raw with ground meat and calcium carbonate - no problem at all with the stool. In fact, I'd say it was easier to regulate. Then, we got brave and started using a ground meat and bone - firm stool as well. Now we alternate bone-in and boneless days but I do still add the calcium on the boneless days (about 1tsp/lb) to keep from having a totally messy stool (although it will always be a bit softer on boneless day). Hope the addition of calcium doesn't defeat the purpose of having a boneless day???

I am not sure about bonemeal - I think I read somewhere that there is something not so good about it (lead?) & that is why it is not recommended. Then again, maybe no issue if used sparingly? 

I have also been told by someone on another forum that edible clay (starts with an M I think) will also firm the stool and remove toxins from the body. Can be used to treat diarrhea and regular use is not harmful.


----------



## bumblegoat

TuckersMom said:


> Oh, please tell me more about bone meal. Is it just ground up bone and nothing else?


Yup, the bone meal I get is just bone ground into a powder. Of course bone meal isn't ideal, but it is a great way to get bone into an animal's diet if they won't eat whole bones and if you don't have access to a meat grinder. I use it a lot for my cat, since she hates eating bones.


----------



## isabellak

For those of you who do make grinds, would you mind sharing your recipes? I know the ideal percentages, although, I probably will add more bone. I was just wondering if you mix proteins and what type of bone you add - chicken necks? Thanks.


----------



## chowder

So far I only grind any parts of a chicken, or turkey necks. With boneless pork or beef, I just cut it into bite size chunks for Chelsy and she actually can eat it easier that way. Plus, I can portion out the right amount of chunks for her or let my husband do it. I figure it gives the boys more of a workout, also. I don't grind organs unless they are attached to chicken backs and I don't bother taking them off. Organs are fed in chunks, also.

Whole chickens are ground together and labeled as such, including the necks. Chicken quarters are my main supply of meat and they are just ground with nothing added. With my dogs, it seems to be the perfect ration of bone to meat so I don't mess with it. I really don't have 'recipes'. If they have ground chicken quarters for breakfast, then they may get whole meat chunks for supper.


----------



## isabellak

Thanks chowder,
I also find that chicken quarters are a perfect ratio of beef to bone for Lily.


----------



## isabellak

Just wanted to report back on this grinder: SB-500 #10/12 Grinder + Extra Blades
I used it for the first time tonight and I was very pleased with the results. I had no problem getting through 6.5 pounds of chicken backs. I ground some boneless pork and organ meat along with that, and was able to make up 14-8oz patties, which I froze. I'll be set for those times when it's more difficult to serve a PMR meal.


----------



## trikerdon

Glad to hear that. My SB-500 should be delivered within the next two days......


----------



## committed2excellence

I was given a simple Maverick grinder as a gift back in 2001. I was told that it cost around $100. On the box it clearly states not to grind bones. I have been ignoring the WARNING for 10 years now(knock on wood).


----------



## Herzo

I may have to think about one of these. It would be very nice if you had someone take care of them. Maybe even if you had to take them with you on a trip. Would make it much easier.


----------

